# Krikey I hope I did the right thing...



## Black Panther (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I've been bearing and bearing for a couple of months now, to order a good upgrade for my E8400 desktop rig in system specs and so somehow I got the courage to do it. Gulp. 







So basically it's done.

As soon as I clicked on "checkout" I got a cellphone message from my bank informing me that the money had been withdrawn.
Then barely 5 minutes later I received a live phone call from my bank (it's 1 AM here) asking me to confirm a purchase of €809.20 so as to ensure that it had been me who done it, and I replied to her it's OK and that I did it.

Well I'm just venting, or more hyper-ventilating...  I hope that I did the right thing here and that nothing goes wrong. It's the most that I ever spent on an upgrade...

Duh I need to cool down lol...


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow very nice. A 5970. Hopefully it fits in your case. The HX series is great. I recieved my 650HX a few days ago. Lovin' it. Good luck with your upgrade.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 10, 2010)

nice order man!  I have been eye-ing the 5970 myself but, alas .... not yet :-(
congrats, I am sure you will love it!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 10, 2010)

You go, girl.  Everyone deserves to blow some "fun money."  And you'll have that 5970 and PSU for years, not like if you flew to Atlantic City and blew your cash on gambling and 4 gigolos for the night.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 10, 2010)

That's an epic upgrade, nothing to worry about imo.

Once it all arrives, you'll be much more excited then worried.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 10, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> Wow very nice. A 5970. Hopefully it fits in your case.



It'll _have to _fit. I'm ready to cut up my case and mutilate its interior to get it to fit. If it doesn't no matter what then I have no choice except to get a new case.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 10, 2010)

£40 shipping, damn thos ocuk mofo's though I thought the 5890 was more than £460, hmmmm  I could maybe, wait no wtf lol no, no, no!!! I have just upgraded, I dont need one  hehehe


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a hell of an upgrade.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

High five BP! You had more courage than me, I went with a 5850 in the end. Enjoy your newly acquired graphic orgasm!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 10, 2010)

BP, hopefully everything will go smooth this time around.  Not like when you ordered the laptop and it took 4 weeks to get to ya. 

Benchmarks, overclocks, and pictures ASAP!


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 10, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> BP, hopefully everything will go smooth this time around.  Not like when you ordered the laptop and it took 4 weeks to get to ya.
> 
> Benchmarks, overclocks, and pictures ASAP!



 Nope the laptop arrived within 10 days of sending payment, I was very nervous then too because it involved a lot of money...
Edit: Now I remember I had made a big panic because the seller told me the laptop'd arrive within 5 days lol and when the 6th and 7th days passed and the rest... well I kinda freaked out 

I hope history doesn't repeat itself this time. Though I'm sure this will take a long time to arrive since it's still on pre-order


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought it took longer, my bad. I remember how stressed you were when you bought the lappy, I would too after spending $4000.

Definately an awesome upgrade.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

How did your daughter react when you told her she'd have to eat rice for a month now?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 10, 2010)

MRCL said:


> How did your daughter react when you told her she'd have to eat rice for a month now?



lol  That was funny thanks!


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

I like how you have a ridiculously better quad core laptop with SLI and RAID0.  WTF!


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 10, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> I like how you have a ridiculously better quad core laptop with SLI and RAID0.  WTF!



Lol p'haps that's because I might be a tad crazy... I dunno.
Anyways, an E8400 EO stepping isn't that bad I guess either... oc'd to 4.2Ghz.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 10, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Lol p'haps that's because I might be a tad crazy... I dunno.
> Anyways, an E8400 EO stepping isn't that bad I guess either... oc'd to 4.2Ghz.



More money than sense, hehe, pass some this way


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

Come on, an E8400 at +4GHz kicks the ass of many quads in gaming.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2010)

Lets not turn her nervous celebration into a sidetracked subject that I have to clean up

Congrats BP on your new grabs


----------



## Triprift (Jan 10, 2010)

That will be awesome BP look forward to you posting some pics and benchies when you have it up and running.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 10, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Come on, an E8400 at +4GHz kicks the ass of many quads in gaming.



Not mine it dont matey  haha


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone read the "Similar Threads" at the bottom? 

"Did I do the right thing: HD2900 PRO?"

  guess there's some insecure Ati users. 

Also BP, anychance you'll be selling your lappy to pay for this?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 10, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> It'll _have to _fit. I'm ready to cut up my case and mutilate its interior to get it to fit. If it doesn't no matter what then I have no choice except to get a new case.



 well as far as i know you'll be fine (although i've just looked and couldn't find your cases specs )curses internet:shadedshu)
very nice sellection bp don't panic 
the aerocool series are quite sturdy cases, if you do need one i'd suggest one of these (it's what i've got my eye on at the mo   )
here's a pic 




i did ask the boss if i could post pics some time ago 
price about $121.99 

warning this case is huge


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 10, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> View attachment 31955 well as far as i know you'll be fine (although i've just looked and couldn't find your cases specs )curses internet:shadedshu)
> very nice sellection bp don't panic
> the aerocool series are quite sturdy cases, if you do need one i'd suggest one of these (it's what i've got my eye on at the mo   )
> here's a pic
> ...



Looks better than the HAF 932 :O


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Well I've been bearing and bearing for a couple of months now, to order a good upgrade for my E8400 desktop rig in system specs and so somehow I got the courage to do it. Gulp.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100109/5970.jpg
> 
> ...



Will you marry me?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 10, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> View attachment 31955 well as far as i know you'll be fine (although i've just looked and couldn't find your cases specs )curses internet:shadedshu)
> ]



Here's my case (it's a long review).

I concluded that at the most I might have to cut of a part of the HDD enclosure.






If that's not practical... well a new case would win.
I hope I can manage with the snipping off though if it's necessary. I've grown kinda fond of this case of mine...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess thats a no? I haz a sad.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 10, 2010)

Just get Sneekys case. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX87TPid_po


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess if you are gonna go big, you gotta go all the way


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess thats a no? I haz a sad.
> 
> http://images.tribe.net/tribe/upload/photo/abb/bce/abbbce42-bf43-4d96-8232-5f1a060c145c


----------



## Triprift (Jan 10, 2010)

Apsolutly next i7 mobo and ram your budget can go that far hey BP.??


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 10, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I guess if you are gonna go big, you gotta go all the way



That's what she said


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 10, 2010)

Found this in a thread I was just reading:



Black Panther said:


> ...I'm planning to get a 5970... but am still fighting whether I should really be spending so much money or not, lol.
> Thankfully (?) I can't find it in stock.
> Especially since I know that if I get a 5970 then I'd be finding myself really wanting to buy a larger monitor 1900x1200 :/



Looks like you're also going to have to pony up for a new monitor


----------



## n-ster (Jan 10, 2010)

take those 2048x1152 23" like that samsung... they OWN  with that GPU it would be great too 

like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001317


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2010)

n-ster said:


> take those 2048x1152 23" like that samsung... they OWN  with that GPU it would be great too
> 
> like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001317



Screw that POS. This is where it's at: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001098


----------



## Mussels (Jan 10, 2010)

crikey, you foreigners cant spell aussie words


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 10, 2010)

:shadedshu And I was criticizing about how girls dont know their hardware just a few days ago :shadedshu

On the other hand, tell me where you live, I'm sure its cheaper for me to fly all the way to Malta and steal your new baby and fly back rather than buy a new one


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> crikey, you foreigners cant spell aussie words



LOL! I was going to say the same thing


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> crikey, you foreigners cant spell aussie words



wtf are you on about?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> wtf are you on about?



The thread reads "Krikey" when the spelling is crikey.
It's an Aussie slang word..

One might say it's a, dare I say it, dead word?

EDIT: sorry.. couldn't resist..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 10, 2010)

what JJ said.


i was also using that post to subscribe to the thread, i'm interested in how it turns out.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh, I see. I'd say the word pretty much died with Mr Irwin.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Ahhh, I see. I'd say the word pretty much died with Mr Irwin.



Actually, I think it's become more popular now than it already was before Steve's passing.
I think a lot of people used it in a slightly more .. derogatory way though


----------



## kylzer (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice upgrade but i would of not ordered from OCUK tbh.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Ahhh, I see. I'd say the word pretty much died with Mr Irwin.



it died 10 years before that.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Actually, I think it's become more popular now than it already was before Steve's passing.
> I think a lot of people used it in a slightly more .. derogatory way though



Well, not over here. I was kinda referring to it from my point of view.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 10, 2010)

My fav Aussie slang word is strewth and line sheel be right mate ok now back on topic


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

Best be back on topic, or else the mods'll be flat out moderating


----------



## GLD (Jan 10, 2010)

This beauty looks like it can house a 5970 with room to spare. I would buy 1 myself but I have a love affair with my old(er) Chenming blue 301. I just upgraded from a 3850 to a 5770... A 5970...

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2963


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

The CM 690 II Advanced would actually be quite good too


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 10, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> The CM 690 II Advanced would actually be quite good too



But its quite expensive for a case of that quality


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice upgrade, congrats.

I see it is pre-order, did they tell you when it would be in stock, the wait would absolutely kill me


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> But its quite expensive for a case of that quality



Considering the options & forward thinking this case employs, I'd say the price is fairly reasonable.
It's still very new though, so the price would be a tad on the high side


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> The thread reads "Krikey" when the spelling is crikey.
> It's an Aussie slang word..
> 
> One might say it's a, dare I say it, dead word?
> ...



Wow how tasteless....

Question: Whats the opposite of Christopher Reeves?


Answer: Christopher Walken.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol I didn't know 'crikey' was an aussie slang word, I don't know where I heard it from but I assume it has the same meaning as 'yikes'?

Oily_17 yes the wait will be killing me. I posted on their forum asking about ETA... so far no reply from staff. Tomorrow I think I'll send them a webnote asking them. I presume I'll be waiting for a month or so... who knows? Whenever I checked these past months they were always on pre-order. Occasionally for some brands stock would go to like 10+ and within an hour back to zero!
It depends on how lucky I am, for example if they ordered 100 and my pre-order is number 101 lol I'd end up having to wait even more!

I can't understand how come the 5 series cards are in such a shortage since there is demand. Are ATI's employees on strike or what? It's in ATI's interest to sell as many as they can before Nvidia's launch, since inevitably that would force them to reduce the price to be competitive.

Unless.... Fermi is going to be so expensive that ATI is just waiting for it to be released so as to _increase_ the price of the 5970 to be slightly less that of Nvidia! 


I can't imagine the difference I'd be seeing when I compare the 5970 with my 8800GT... I must remember to run some benchies for comparison with the 8800GT before I remove it from my rig...


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Question: Whats the opposite of Christopher Reeves?



Alive.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 10, 2010)

> Question: Whats the opposite of Christopher Reeves?






MT Alex said:


> Alive.





Messed up but funny at the same time.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 10, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Unless.... Fermi is going to be so expensive that ATI is just waiting for it to be released so as to _increase_ the price of the 5970 to be slightly less that of Nvidia!



Nice theory, but I have a feeling that it is true.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Alive.



Nope. 

Answer: Christopher Walken.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wow how tasteless....
> 
> Question: Whats the opposite of Christopher Reeves?
> 
> ...


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Answer: Christopher Walken.



Yah, I saw your tiny print answer the first time.  The correct answer should be alive, or straight, or even cool.

I ask you, what self respecting male rides dressage?  Isn't that a "sport" for pre-metapauseal women who want to enjoy a magnificent beast between their legs?

But enough thread jacking


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

Meh, I'm thinking about cancelling the order... I dunno. I can't find it from anywhere else either! 



> Dear BP,
> 
> Thank you for your webnote
> 
> ...



Heck I asked them even for a very approximate ETA... whether it was like 1 week, 1 month or 3 months and that was the reply I get?!?


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2010)

Cheer up. I had an ETA of my 5850 of february, and its already here. You'll get your card


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Cheer up. I had an ETA of my 5850 of february, and its already here. You'll get your card



MRCL where did you buy your card from? Linky please linky!

Well, at least you had an ETA. I got none lol.

I won't be cancelling my order. 
Well I might, _if _I find one available and not more expensive than OcUK's. Hmm which is very remote.
I hate Newegg for not shipping to Malta!  I'd have saved a good couple of bucks if they did.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> MRCL where did you buy your card from? Linky please linky!
> 
> Well, at least you had an ETA. I got none lol.
> 
> ...



www.pcp.ch but its a Swiss shop  And I don't even know if they ship internationally. Or digitec.ch, they even have their site in english lol.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think that is their standard response.So dont worry to much.

I have asked about ETA a few times with them and that is always the reply...


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

MRCL said:


> www.pcp.ch but its a Swiss shop  And I don't even know if they ship internationally. Or digitec.ch, they even have their site in english lol.



Ah lucky you swiss they have it in den warenkorb, in stock!

And it's so much cheaper. I converted the swiss sapphire 5970 currency and it's £482 whereas that of OcUK is £540  (both shipping excluded)


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> £40 shipping, damn thos ocuk mofo's though I thought the 5890 was more than £460, hmmmm  I could maybe, wait no wtf lol no, no, no!!! I have just upgraded, I dont need one  hehehe





That is actually a good price for about 5-6 kilos of gear + the insurance has to atleast match the items sold.

Its how much the post office charges also.

The more expensive the item the better the shipping price is from E-shops.




Also BP, your nuts!


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Ah lucky you swiss they have it in den warenkorb, in stock!
> 
> And it's so much cheaper. I converted the swiss sapphire 5970 currency and it's £482 whereas that of OcUK is £540  (both shipping excluded)



Keep in mind that PCP is one of the more expensive shops. I don't know how its handled with importing into an EU country, but if I order something from an Eu country and let it ship here, the customs want a big slice of the pie, too, damn suckers:shadedshu


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Keep in mind that PCP is one of the more expensive shops. I don't know how its handled with importing into an EU country, but if I order something from an Eu country and let it ship here, the customs want a big slice of the pie, too, damn suckers:shadedshu



Yeah, Switzerland's not in the EU....

My wild guess is that they do ship abroad though. I just sent them a webnote, and they had a specific webnote title "International Buyers/Payment". 
The site is a tad hard to understand, I don't know any german at all but I know all the names of pc hardware in german....

Well, I'll see what shipping price they quote and whether they'd be ready to mark the box as a 'gift'  in which case I'll just get only the PSU from OcUK...


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 11, 2010)

It's like with cheap car parts from Mexico, nobody ships to the US because it'd cost like $200 for tail lights LOL.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

Well they just replied that they only deliver to Switzerland. So forget it.  merp.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

Answer to another webnote to OcUK



> The Sapphire cards are the best choice as these are expected first.



And yeah I sent him yet another webnote pressuring for an ETA date...
I do get in a panic and give hell to people when I'm waiting for stuff. Prolly everyone here knows that...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate OCUK lol

About as helpful as gloves made of stone when your supposed to be performing surgery!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 11, 2010)

BP I think Tigerdirect ships international. Did you try them?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol @ pantherx12.

Well, my third webnote of the day got me somewhere:



> Thank you for your web note. The most someone had to wait so far has been around 2 weeks, we are hoping it will not be that long.



Looks like I won't be cancelling my order.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 11, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Lol @ pantherx12.
> 
> Well, my third webnote of the day got me somewhere:
> 
> ...



Did you even read my post? I feel like a redheaded step child of TPU.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you even read my post? I feel like a redheaded step child of TPU.



Tbh I didn't get the Christopher Reeve joke...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 11, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Tbh I didn't get the Christopher Reeve joke...



Damn it!!!! Look here!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1712910&postcount=75


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn it!!!! Look here!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1712910&postcount=75



Oh geez, yes I had missed reading it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you even read my post? I feel like a redheaded step child of TPU.





Reminds me of playing southpark on teh n64.

If you hit Mr Mackey one of his random quotes was " That is it, I'm going to beat you like you were my redheaded stepchild!"


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 11, 2010)

offt £40 for shipping is killer, cant you buy from like Italy or dont they have stores in Malta that sell pc parts?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn it!!!! Look here!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1712910&postcount=75



But they don't even have the 5970 listed on their website...

£40 isn't that much considering the heaviness of both items (I'm getting a Corsair HX 850W modular with this too).

Italy... with all respect to Italians.... erm, I don't really trust... 

Locally - the 5970 is nowhere to be seen. The cheapest price I found was for a 5*8*70 at US$ 514.30
So things don't look great over here... from Newegg that 5870 is $404.99.......


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aye its about double the going rate of local shipping in the UK, and considering its going about twice the distance, and not via ground I think its a fair price.

Just seems a lot when compared to say, sending something under a killo.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Well they just replied that they only deliver to Switzerland. So forget it.  merp.



If you ever need something, I can order it and send it to you. But I've read that it takes 2 weeks max for your card to come


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 12, 2010)

Please keep the suggestions for a new case coming.
The 5970 will either fit exactly or not at all in mine.

I can buy from the following local shops:

http://www.scanmalta.com/eshop/components/case-cool/cases.html

http://mmd-trading.com/index.php?p=prod_list.php&cat_code=CSE

http://www.ultramalta.com/light.jsp?id=159

http://www.klikk.com.mt/#scatid=2:catid=4

I do want the case to have a side window.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Even if you get a case with no side panel windows you could always send it over for me to cut a window in it


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 12, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Even if you get a case with no side panel windows you could always send it over for me to cut a window in it



And pay 40 sterling to ship it to you and another 40 to get it back...  I guess not LOL.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

you;d only be sending the side panel 

My side panel is only a Kilo so it be 5 pound either way I would hope lol

But then i have no spare plexi so it adds up <_<


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 12, 2010)

Lol don't worry fellow panther if I really get no choice except to buy a case, and can't find a suitable side-windowed one I guess I can manage myself to do it. After all there's the husband to do the re-finishing which I'd surely leave very rough!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Husband and Wife modding project 

i like it!


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 12, 2010)

Now I'm really fond of my current case.
The 5970 might fit, but I think there's more chance it might not.

So I was thinking, see the image below...






The HDD cage can be unscrewed off since there are screws where I put the red circles.
I only use one HDD (I did put another 160GB IDE there to use for storage and not leave it on a shelf but I can go without it comfortably since I got the 1TB NAS drive).

So I was thinking about removing the HDD cage, cutting it off at the yellow line (or even lower), then re-screw back only the bottom part of the HDD cage leaving enough space for my HDD to go in there in the same place as it is now.

Obviously I won't be attaching the top part I saw off to make space for the card.
Lol this way I can install a graphics card up to 16.5 inches long...

However before doing this I wanted to ask whether there's the risk of noise/vibration if I were to do so.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 12, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> However before doing this I wanted to ask whether there's the risk of noise/vibration if I were to do so.



I doubt it. The remainder you'd leave is so short, that there wouldn't be much left to rattle 
I'd say you'd be OK


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Adding the HDD Between it would make it a solid shape again so you shouldn't have any issues with vibration.

You can always buy rubber washers for the screws to help also : ]


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 12, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Adding the HDD Between it would make it a solid shape again so you shouldn't have any issues with vibration.



Add the HDD between _what?_

Above the HDD stump I'd be leaving at the bottom of the case there'd be the graphics card.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

You know, what's left of the HDD cage.


It only has two sides so the HDD will be inbetween.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 12, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> You know, what's left of the HDD cage.
> 
> 
> It only has two sides so the HDD will be inbetween.



Only the remainder *below* the yellow line will remain


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Only the remainder *below* the yellow line will remain






......................................................................


Sometimes I get frustrated with my dyslexia, its not that I can't read what you guys are saying, I just can't explain myself.



BP will be left with a a stump of a hdd cage, two HDDS thick, adding a HDD to the stump and screwing it in turns it BACK into a solid shape. ( you know, as cutting it makes it not have a "top" )

someone must understand me now!


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 12, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> ......................................................................
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get frustrated with my dyslexia, its not that I can't read what you guys are saying, I just can't explain myself.
> ...



I think I got it...
You mean putting another HDD at the very top of the 'yellow line' will make everything a 'solid' square shape again, I guess?

Well, I'll try without first. I got plenty of time.... my card won't be arriving before end January


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

No no, just using it as normal.

As in placing the HDD in its regular spot will make the shape solid again.

As in, just do it and you'll be fine, it requires nothing extra special lol


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I just want to be a little reassured that if I cut off above the yellow line and re-attach only the very bottom part I won't be left with HDD and ODD vibrating, dancing and banging around the case lol... That they'd stay put.

As a matter of fact, I'm more afraid of this happening to the ODD cage than the HDD cage - it's larger and longer.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes.

That's what I've been saying 


I've done the same thing on a few cases.

I don't even have a HDD cage in my sunbeam and my ODD area does not vibrate at all.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 12, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I don't even have a HDD cage in my sunbeam and my ODD area does not vibrate at all.



Photo or it's a lie 

Omg I've got a feeling this thread will be over 20 pages by the time I get my card... 

Krikey Cryski I must've installed this gfx at least 4 times at night in my case, while dreaming... 
And I'm also worrying about getting to know and get the hang of modular psu's, I never installed a mod psu before


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

You just get to choose the cables that are plugged in, other then that its the same as a normal PSU.

Pic of my HDD cage less rig.







I took out the HDD cage to put that 22cm fan there instead lol


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow your case looks neat!

Proportionately it's built like mine vis a vis ODD & HDD cages.

What you got there is like as if I completely removed the HDD cage.

To what did you fix the HDD? Or am I seeing correctly it's just resting at the bottom of the cage without being screwed onto anywhere?

Edit: After all this eye-candy I'm more intrigued to take out everything from my case and spray the inside a matt-black. It does look good...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Wow your case looks neat!
> 
> Proportionately it's built like mine vis a vis ODD & HDD cages.
> 
> ...




Aye I sprayed mine, easy job and looks great!

Most of the case I modded in some way or other to improve it : ]

Do it 

Also I put my HDD in my ODD area, I have a lianli HDD cage that takes up 3 slots.

Hey if you have a spare ODD slot I actually have a single HDD holder that fits there, you can have it should you like.

That way you only have to unscrew the HDD cage and not loose it for ever : ]


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm bumping this up because my order is still "in the warehouse queue".

Basically, well they told me that 'normally customers don't wait more than 15 days'. 

I placed my order on the 9th January evening, so they were closed and couldn't process the order before Monday 11th Jan. So effectively only 8 days have passed since I placed my order (I'm surprised I hung on without spamming this thread further )

Thing is, I created a thread on OcUK forums for people who are awaiting their orders and I got feedback from guys saying they got their card after a month or 6 weeks... I don't think I'm able to bear till the end of February if that be the case...

I'm still in time to cancel my order since it's not been shipped and the money has not been taken out of my bank yet.

Right now I think I'd cancel if more than another 8 days pass and my order is still in "the warehouse queue". But on the other hand I know that a week or so from this date I'd be saying that since I waited so long another week won't hurt...

I do need a little advice. I'll cancel my order if the comparable Nvidia release is:

1) going to be released (_and_ available for purchase unlike the 5970) *before* March 2010;
2) going to be better bang for buck than the 5970 (my guess is even if they're both the same price, having a single gpu ensures better game compatibility)
3) shorter than 12" (it's a minor issue but would save me having to take the hdd cage out and mod it)
4) over 35% more performance than the 5970.

Re point no 4 it's important because I don't upgrade at whim, I plan to get a powerful card and then after summer I upgrade mobo, cpu and ram. I've been with my faithful 8800GT since November 2007.

Please advise me.
Thanks!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wait it out. Only cancel if Fermi shows up and proves to be the better buy, or you find a 5970 somewhere else. Unless you find one somewhere else, no matter how you look at it, you're waiting for a video card.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 21, 2010)

*W..t..f....?!?*

So.... the 5970 I ordered doesn't even have an ETA yet.

I just checked my bank statements online...

and they actually TOOK the money... €800+ euros for card and PSU... they took it on the 11th January and *placed it in their own *bank account?!? When I don't even know whether I'd be receiving my stuff in February, March or April?? 

AFAIK they should've taken the money only prior to shipping! 

What nerve! mad:


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> So.... the 5970 I ordered doesn't even have an ETA yet.
> 
> I just checked my bank statements online...
> 
> ...



It's pretty standard for places to take money instantly, how ever you can still cancel an order even if they've taken your money, after all as you said its not even left the warehouse and there's no eta.


Sorry for the off topic ness but would you like the HDD holder I offered?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Sorry for the off topic ness but would you like the HDD holder I offered?



Thanks panther, but I've got plenty of cases from which to butcher off an HDD holder! 

Ugh, 11 days have passed from my order and I'm so impatient!

I'd love to know_* why on earth weren't enough cards manufactured*_?? What are the companies waiting for? Don't they want to sell at all? It's just the right time to sell 5970's for them, because after Fermi is released there'd be competition and their market will split in half...


----------



## roast (Jan 22, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Thanks panther, but I've got plenty of cases from which to butcher off an HDD holder!
> 
> Ugh, 11 days have passed from my order and I'm so impatient!
> 
> I'd love to know_* why on earth weren't enough cards manufactured*_?? What are the companies waiting for? Don't they want to sell at all? It's just the right time to sell 5970's for them, because after Fermi is released there'd be competition and their market will split in half...



Wasnt there an issue with TSMC not providing enough chips?
PITA, I agree...
Contact the etailer, try sqeeze an ETA out of them.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 22, 2010)

I think TSMC have taken Nvidia's coin.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 22, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Thanks panther, but I've got plenty of cases from which to butcher off an HDD holder!
> 
> Ugh, 11 days have passed from my order and I'm so impatient!
> 
> I'd love to know_* why on earth weren't enough cards manufactured*_?? What are the companies waiting for? Don't they want to sell at all? It's just the right time to sell 5970's for them, because after Fermi is released there'd be competition and their market will split in half...



Calm down. Worrying won't make it arrive any faster. Look for one from a different place in the meantime. If you can't find another, just sit back and wait. It's all you can do.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats one thing I love about living in the US. I can get hardware all day long.

BP I can get a 5870 or 5850 in 20 minutes. IF you cant get one shipped to you let me know. TheMailMan ships international.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats one thing I love about living in the US. I can get hardware all day long.
> 
> BP I can get a 5870 or 5850 in 20 minutes. IF you cant get one shipped to you let me know. TheMailMan ships international.



Mailman being nice? That is suspicious


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 22, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Mailman being nice? That is suspicious



Hes upto no good..........only joking, hes one of the good guys 

TS, did you try places like CCL, PLAY.com or eBuyer before placing your order?  OCers customer service isnt exactly great


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 22, 2010)

Man still no eta, that sucks, though as others have mentioned you have only 2 choices, wait or cancel, I would personally stick to your guns and wait now you've ordered, though if its not dispatched in 2 weeks look elsewhere!!



pantherx12 said:


> You just get to choose the cables that are plugged in, other then that its the same as a normal PSU.
> 
> Pic of my HDD cage less rig.
> 
> ...



off topic sorry,

What the hell did you do to my 4890  lol


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 22, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> off topic sorry,
> 
> What the hell did you do to my 4890  lol



Rofl, panther be sure to upload a photo of that 478 mobo I sent you when it's installed.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Man still no eta, that sucks, though as others have mentioned you have only 2 choices, wait or cancel, I would personally stick to your guns and wait now you've ordered, though if its not dispatched in 2 weeks look elsewhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your 4890 was black you wally!


That's a picture from before I got your 4890 


Oh by the way BP, its an actually a properly designed item  not butchered, it just slots into a 5.25 bay its a converter : ]

They normally cost about 10 pounds and I'm offering it for free 

But if you don't want an easy job that's fine


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> They normally cost about 10 pounds and I'm offering it for free
> 
> But if you don't want an easy job that's fine



Oh that makes it very hard to say no! 
I'm game


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Oh that makes it very hard to say no!
> I'm game




I get money at the end of the month I'll send it out then 

Well I'll have to get your address again actually,  really should note stuff like that down just incase people buy things from me/ get things from me more then one time


----------



## human_error (Jan 22, 2010)

nice purchase! as for the shipping and ocuk stocks they don't give much warning for when it will ship (if any) - i ordered my 5970 on 12th december - it arrived early Jan :shadedshu to be fair though it was worth the wait for me. I had asked them to tell me when they got an ETA but they never did, it just shipped without them saying a word (if you do want more info ask fatboy on their forums - he's the gpu ordering guy and knows when they are due in and can tell you what # in the queue for the cards you are so you can know if you'll get one out of the next shipment).

If you do decide to cancel then it takes 3 working days to get your money back from them, which is quite lame but unfortunately the norm for uk etailers


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I get money at the end of the month I'll send it out then



I wasn't expecting it to be free _including_ shipping...
Being free itself is already great, and honestly I don't want to have it for free if the mobo I sent you for free doesn't work!! 

So let's do it this way: send the enclosure when you like (you know my graphics card isn't exactly arriving tomorrow.... ) but *after* you get the mobo working. And I'll pay the shipping. 

Just reassure me the enclosure doesn't weigh more than a kilo.  jk



human_error said:


> if you do want more info ask fatboy on their forums - he's the gpu ordering guy and knows when they are due in and can tell you what # in the queue for the cards you are so you can know if you'll get one out of the next shipment



Wow thanks! That was very nice of you to share that info!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

It won't be expensive don't worry about it.
If it saves you some hassle when you get round to installing the 5970 then its worth it for me.

Comparatively this is quite small compared to what some other members have got for free from me heh


El_mayo got an entire case! lol


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 26, 2010)

I just had a quick glance at the OcUK forums, and there's rumour around that the 5970's won't be available till end February / early March.

Well, I'm definitely not going to be kept hanging for more than a month. I mean this is ridiculous.
It sucks because they've disabled pm'ing in their forum (probably to prevent people from suggesting other etailers through pm) so I couldn't pm Fatboy their ordering guy, but I sent them a webnot attn: Fatboy perhaps I get a good reply. The last reply I had got was that I shouldn't be waiting for more than 2 weeks, but those 2 weeks just passed.

I think I'll be cancelling the 5970 order from them and just get the 850W Corsair PSU.

Now, perhaps someone can offer to buy me the graphics card and ship it to me.......  Preferably someone from Europe...
I'll consider from any location though, as long as seller gives some kind of reliability proof...


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Jeez that sucks. I guess you were too excited lol! Anyways no one should be made to wait for so much time, especially for such hardware, defo get it from somewhere else.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 26, 2010)

Meh I'm so disappointed, I just got a reply, I dunno if it was from their GPU ordering guy Fatboy though....



> Dear Attn: To Fatboy from BP,
> 
> Thank you for your web note. We unfortunately do not have any firm ETA currently on these cards.
> 
> ...



Guys, anyone who can ship me this?
I also made a WTB thread for this.

Meh it's outrageous, I so want to buy this card, I can't find it anywhere, and currently there's a "global recession"?? WTF Hello? I've got €600 in my pocket they're just bouncing around just waiting to be spent on this??


----------



## Duffman (Jan 26, 2010)

wow, what a process...

I now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 newegg even more


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Duffman said:


> wow, what a process...
> 
> I now http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p5/awellingsen/Symbols/EMOTICON_HEART.png newegg even more



Lucky you! pity they only ship to NA.  I wonder why they don't wanna expand their business worldwide... that would be really cool.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah, i think they only do the US, Canada and China.  Such a strange mix of places.  They can do China but not the EU?  It doesn't make much sense to me


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I just had a quick glance at the OcUK forums, and there's rumour around that the 5970's won't be available till end February / early March.
> 
> Well, I'm definitely not going to be kept hanging for more than a month. I mean this is ridiculous.
> It sucks because they've disabled pm'ing in their forum (probably to prevent people from suggesting other etailers through pm) so I couldn't pm Fatboy their ordering guy, but I sent them a webnot attn: Fatboy perhaps I get a good reply. The last reply I had got was that I shouldn't be waiting for more than 2 weeks, but those 2 weeks just passed.
> ...


What good will canceling your order do you? Find the card somewhere else first. If nobody has them in stock, you may not get it until March anyway. If you find one elsewhere, cancel, if not, keep waiting. If you don't find one, you'll wait just as long whether you cancel or not.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jan 27, 2010)

That Sux!!  We got them in stock here in new zealand, I dont know how long shipping would take though, anyway heres a link http://www.ifocus.co.nz/Video+Cards...+x+2)-bit+GDDR5+PCI+Express+2.0+-+Retail.html


----------



## MRCL (Jan 27, 2010)

I found a shop that has a Sapphire 5970 in stock here for around 540 Euro. Shipping to Malta would be approx 20 Euro.

Your call 

Edit: Just saw that those 540 Euros will be a good 100 more than that off ocUK... I'd wait if I were you.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

This is why I don't shop at OCUK, bunch of twats. *shakes head*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

Can't say I've ever bought anything from OcUK since they screwed me over a few years ago. Full on arrogant *bastards!*


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 27, 2010)

MRCL said:


> I'd wait if I were you.



Yes, I'll try to wait.
I mean if something happens and I'd have to rma the card it'd be very impractical...


----------



## MRCL (Jan 27, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Yes, I'll try to wait.
> I mean if something happens and I'd have to rma the card it'd be very impractical...



That is true yes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Yes, I'll try to wait.
> I mean if something happens and I'd have to rma the card it'd be very impractical...





Buy a brand of card that you don't have to RMA via the place you bought it from, I.E don't buy an Asus card, not sure what other companies make you do this.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 27, 2010)

I've decided to wait a little bit (yet again?) for now.

Anyway, I got the last webnote as I stated in previous post that they have NO ETA for these cards.

There's no way to contact Fatboy (their GPU ordering guy) and I'm not bold enough to create a new thread myself asking when MY card is going to be delivered..... but I was kinda lucky in finding a thread ready for me created just yesterday, in which I found Fatboy's update stating -



> February is going to be a bad month for all 5*** cards. Chinese new year and problems in production will virtually make supply next to nil until late February early March. I ave some 5970 on the way but no free stock I am afraid. *If you post me your order number I will advise if you need to change or if I think you will see a card in the next 7 - 10 days.*
> 
> As always I will try my best to sort everyone with back orders you will just have to bare with me until I know exactly what is what and I can confirm what we will receive.



I still can't understand a heck of what's up with this.
I contacted 5 local shops today, just to check since from other pricings I know they'd be charging at least 20% more than OcUK for this card, and they told me they're taking orders.

What sense is there to put up something for sale if you don't have it? Why is ATI doing this?

*Lol using the same reasoning I might as well make a thread in the FS/FT/FF forum on TPU  advertising every bit of hardware in existence on paper, and when I get a pm from someone interested I'll just take their money, put it in my bank, and post a webnote saying that when the blue moon shines and I get the item I'd be sending it!! :shadedshu*

Please allow me some virtual headbangs, they save me from doing the real thing....


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I've decided to wait a little bit (yet again?) for now.
> 
> Anyway, I got the last webnote as I stated in previous post that they have NO ETA for these cards.
> 
> ...


ATI isn't doing this, per se. They aren't getting the yields they expected, and probably don't have all the fabs up and running yet. They have to focus most of their attention on the lower end cards, as that's where they make the most money. It's not like they are personally holding your card back from you. lol.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chinese holidays can't really be helped either, they have A LOT of days where there's no work actually, surprised they manage to be so industrious!


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's not like they are personally holding your card back from you. lol.





Well, some good news at last.
On the 1st/2nd February they'll be shipping the Sapphires, and after dealing with all pre-orders they'd still have a 100 available in stock.

So if anyone in Europe wants to get one, they'd be having them next week.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 28, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> This is why I don't shop at OCUK, bunch of twats. *shakes head*



only thing thats worth buying in thermal grease and other comsumables, their cooling ranges are unparrallel


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, honestly I couldn't find a 5970 at a cheaper price. From Newegg it's cheaper but then they don't do EU shipping.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats, you chose well I think.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 29, 2010)

Let's just hope ATI takes care of its drivers. It sucks getting a good gfx card which gives buggy gameplay.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

nVidia seems to be more aggressive in updating their drivers but I'm sure ATI will get improvements out soon.


----------



## human_error (Jan 29, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Let's just hope ATI takes care of its drivers. It sucks getting a good gfx card which gives buggy gameplay.



To be fair the 9.12s, 10.1s and 10.1 ME2 hotfix drivers havn't given me any problems - the only issue was no AA in ME2 but that was fixed with the hotfix (allowing the CCC to force AA). So the driver side is pretty solid.

With the 10.2 and 10.3 drivers bringing new features like user created/selected crossfire profiles having a crossfire setup is going to be getting a lot better


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally.
There's a *real* ETA on their website of 2nd February, tomorrow.
If all goes well I'd have a new toy to play with next weekend! 

They said the cards will be arriving in batches of 20. A guy who ordered last Friday said he was #16. Since I ordered 9th January I'm safe to assume I'll get the card from the first batch...


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG I just got it just now and can't even feel my legs for the woooot factor!

I'm getting a gfx-gasm if that can be possible.... duh...

I've been checking my email and my OcUK account for the last 12 hours and just not I got this and it was a surprise.

Thinking of it I'm really doing a VERY silly dance about it all but wtf?!?!!? 

This is the second time I did something really crazy. The first time was in 2008, buying a laptop with a Q9450 and two 8800M GTX for SLI. Now it's getting this.... :/







I know I'm so stupid in getting so worked up over this but I just can't believe this little baby is mine..... all MINE........


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ha ha awesome.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah there's a limit to the crazy stuff one can do.... it can't go on forever lol. I'm just being silly and jumping out of my skin atm...


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 1, 2010)

Thing is that there's no way I'd be managing to sleep before I get this little monster of mine home.... :/


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Depends on the person thought of course 

I've done more crazy things then I can count on my fingers and toes


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 1, 2010)

Meh I just am not able to sleep tonight!  
I feel just like a very happy and very silly girl! 
I'm enjoying a very fulfilling ATI-gasm at the moment. I'm insane...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2010)

Now aren't you glad you didn't cancel?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Duffman (Feb 2, 2010)

Yipeeee! 

I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 3, 2010)

*Well..... BIG update here!*

And I mean big, or should I say long... 

It just arrived. An enormous box which could have contained two computer cases, containing the card and the PSU.

As Murphy's law commands, it arrived late evening  So there's no chance of installing before tomorrow at the earliest.

At least I can't complain, packaging was well done.











One word though, this card is really big. I mean _really_ huge and freakishly heavy.

First thing I'll be doing tomorrow afternoon is chucking out the HDD enclosure out of my case.
The 5970 fits nicely inside the case considering its length. But it's impossible to insert it into the pci-e slot because the far side of it on the side of the slot will start hitting the hdd cage as I had been suspecting. It fits in length but not in width. If I remove the hdd cage altogether, or more likely butcher it a bit so that I can still have the hdd held inside decently, there's no problem. The only issue I've discovered is that the hdd cage isn't held inside the case with screws but is pop-riveted in.  Weird I never seen anything like that and lol I never noticed it before. But well I'm confident that if I use a drill to remove the pop rivets I'll make a neat hole and then after I'm finished with cutting up the hdd cage to the desired size I do have a pop-rivet gun myself and that way I can pop-rivet it back using slightly larger rivets. Well it's either that or I'll just leave the hdd hanging for now!  I don't know if it'd be possible to leave everything in place and just saw out the offending bit of hdd enclosure from the motherboard's side. I mean that side is clear, I'd have space to work and any dropping would end up at the bottom of the case away from the mobo and the rest of the stuff. I'll just have a better look at it all tomorrow in better daylight.

I'm also a bit flabbergasted at the PSU. Basically I checked it out and kinda don't know where to start lol. I've done around 6 or 7 PSU's so far but this is my first modular one! But well I'm positive I'll figure it out.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

WOoo!

I'll send you that HDD bay thing as soon as I can then 

Friday probably


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2010)

god, that things huge


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> WOoo!
> 
> I'll send you that HDD bay thing as soon as I can then
> 
> Friday probably



OMG thanks panther!

I sure know I need it now.
As you described it, it fits a 5.25 but got adjustment to fit the hdd as well? Just so that I be sure so you don't send it in vain? Perhaps you can find me a linky on the net to something similar?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

It came with a case I bought so I may not be able to find photos.

But basically it has a HDD size mount in the middle but the size of the entire device is 5.25 bay, so you put in HDD first, put in the device and screw that in , then connect cables.

Rather simple : ]


by the way, how many kilos do you think the card weighs?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> by the way, how many kilos do you think the card weighs?



Lol you're gonna laugh at this. I weighed it, then halfway to my laptop I thought I had some mistake, this couldn't be more than 500 grams or what?

So here it is...
*drumroll*
*the 5970 as no one has ever seen it before....* 


*bigger drumroll* 







On a_ kitchen scales_ in the middle of a _very messy kitchen table_...   

It's like a kilo and 200 grams. Uhhh, 2lb 10 oz. Merp...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ahh that's actually not bad then, only 200 grams or so heavier or so then the 4890 I just sold heh.

That to me means that when after market air coolers come out for this, they'd make a great upgrade for the card


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow I had no idea cards were so heavy. My single-slot 8800GT is really dwarfed next to it.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sweetness BP.  Go bench it and play some Fallout3!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Wow I had no idea cards were so heavy. My single-slot 8800GT is really dwarfed next to it.



Aye ones with decent cooling are real heavy

this is the card I had






And its cooler


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol my card history goes from MX400 (I don't remember the ones before that) -- MX440 -- FX5500 -- 8600GTS -- 8800GT and now the 5970 (my first ATI card as well). It's not surprising that I'm surprised having gone from crap to mediocre to mid-range and now this...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Lol my card history goes from MX400 (I don't remember the ones before that) -- MX440 -- FX5500 -- 8600GTS -- 8800GT and now the 5970 (my first ATI card as well). It's not surprising that I'm surprised having gone from crap to mediocre to mid-range and now this...



my first card had 512KB of ram and supported 800x600 16 bit color.


Now i have two 4870's in crossfire. Doesnt time just fly?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my first card had 512KB of ram and supported 800x600 16 bit color.
> 
> 
> Now i have two 4870's in crossfire. Doesnt time just fly?



I do have to check some day what was inside my first 286. I remember it had a speed of 8 which could be 'turboed' (lol) to 16Mhz... 
They're still in my house somewhere, rusting away...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I do have to check some day what was inside my first 286. I remember it had a speed of 8 which could be 'turboed' (lol) to 16Mhz...
> They're still in my house somewhere, rusting away...



Stop your yappin and bench that thing damn it!


----------



## Duffman (Feb 4, 2010)

Ginormous.  And i thought the 5870 was big.  I know the 5970 is bigger but wow.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 4, 2010)

nice glad you got your stuff in! that 5970 is frickin the shit!


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 4, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> nice glad you got your stuff in! that 5970 is frickin the shit!



Pity it's not _in my pc_ yet.

Gotta dismantle my pc and do some butchering on the hdd enclosure before.

(I know I can buy another case, but I kinda love mine and it's more satisfying if I mod it to fit...)


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 5, 2010)

Using a pair of pliers to pull the hdd enclosure from the mobo side into a slightly convex shape did the trick. It's funny how simple it was.
I'll post photos tomorrow


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 5, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Just get Sneekys case.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX87TPid_po



that's also my case, and can probably hold any thing, its got stock holes for an e atx board lol... plus room... hehehhe


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 5, 2010)

*Photos*

'Modding' a case.... Bud Spencer style.... 
Notice the side of the hdd case, on the mobo side it's now convex:







This is after installing everything. I still have to do the wire management...


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 5, 2010)

Unigine Heaven benchmark, posts 242 and 243 of this thread.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 5, 2010)

BP you know I love you, but that 5970 is so outa place with your system. At the very least your 850W Corsair helps.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> BP you know I love you, but that 5970 is so outa place with your system. At the very least your 850W Corsair helps.



I know what you mean. I see it like a woman wearing an expensive diamond necklace together with cheap denim hot-pants and a tank-top. 

I'll be upgrading in the future, but it'd be one step at a time. Right now I just tested some games and performance is just perfect, so there isn't the immediate need.
Perhaps Q3 of this year I'll get myself a sexy new case, a DDR3 CF mobo and processor.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't worry your laptop makes up for a lot.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Don't worry your laptop makes up for a lot.



Lol nope. My desktop kills the lappie in game performance now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was impressed running Fallout3 at 16xAA 1680x1050 and getting 60fps (capped due to vsync) in Rivet city, and awesome IQ... 

What I have to do tomorrow now is to go buy some RAM. I had 6GB originally but I put 2GB at work, gave another 2GB stick to my brother for xmas (when I gave him a mobo and pantherx12's 5000BE) and all I got left here is just one 2GB stick running very lonely in single channel.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Lol nope. My desktop kills the lappie in game performance now. http://www.generalnonsense.net/images/smilies/slap[1].gif
> I was impressed running Fallout3 at 16xAA 1680x1050 and getting 60fps (capped due to vsync) in Rivet city, and awesome IQ...
> 
> What I have to do tomorrow now is to go buy some RAM. I had 6GB originally but I put 2GB at work, gave another 2GB stick to my brother for xmas (when I gave him a mobo and pantherx12's 5000BE) and all I got left here is just one 2GB stick running very lonely in single channel.



No sweat BP. Pretty does not equal performance. With that being said some simple cable management could help with aesthetics and cooling (air flow). Just a suggestion. 

FYI I have sever OCD so "neat" is number one in my book.  Look at my rig. "TheMailBox 2.0" in my sig as an example.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aye take of the other side panel and feed the wires round as intended : ]


----------

